# an interesting CN snowplow accident



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

forgive me if this has been posted before. the crewman talks a bit, and then there is footage of the accident towards the end


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah I have seen that...unbelievable. The account of the incident from the crew member was just as amazing....so lucky to come away with out any serious injuries.


----------

